# Driving Conviction - Visa Issue



## soph79 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi

I was convicted of a drink driving offence nearly 10 years ago, do I need to tell my employer about this - they are looking at relocating me to the US from the UK.

Does anyone have experience as to whether this will this be an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

soph79 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was convicted of a drink driving offence nearly 10 years ago, do I need to tell my employer about this - they are looking at relocating me to the US from the UK.
> 
> ...


It may turn into an issue as you have a conviction on your record. With all cards on the table your employer's legal counsel may be able to work with it. Did you enter the US via ESTA in the past?


----------



## soph79 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, ESTA seemed fine. Just a little embarassed that I'm going to have to tell work about it. But would hate to let them make the application and it then get rejected!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

soph79 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was convicted of a drink driving offence nearly 10 years ago, do I need to tell my employer about this - they are looking at relocating me to the US from the UK.
> 
> ...


The issues are twofold: criminal and medical.

Criminally, a single, straight DUI is not usually considered to be a crime involving moral turpitude and will have little effect on your application. Also, it does not bar you from VWP entry, nor are you required to answer "yes" to the criminal record question on the ESTA/I-94W. However, you will need to declare and document the offence on any visa application. 

Medically, it's the one that more often trips folks up. With a recent DUI you may be visiting their physician to determine whether your illness makes you a danger to others. With a 10-year gap, you should hopefully avoid this.


----------

